# تصحيح الاحداثيات المأخوذة من gps لاستخدامها في التوتال ستيشن



## مجد ماجد (13 فبراير 2009)

سؤال:
كيف يتم تصحيح الاخطاء لاحداثيات النقاط المأخوذة بواسطة gps 
لاستخدامها في التوقيع المساحي بواسطة total station 
حيث ينتج اخطاء في الاحداثيات تصل الى حوالي 30سم/كم
ناتجة عن كروية الارض وغيرها من العوامل
فهل يوجد برنامج لتصحيح الاخطاء والتحويل الى الاحداثيات المستوية.


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (14 فبراير 2009)

اخ العزيز 
عند انشاء نقاط بجهاز gps rtk وغيرها من طرق (ويكون غالبا ذلك في التصميم ) ولتوقيع تفاصيل هذا المشروع بجهاز total station يكون هناك اختلاف بين المسافات الماخوذة بين الجهازيين ولمعالجة هذا الاختلاف ندخل في جهاز total station ثابت يسمي factar secal قيمته 0.999 
اتمني ان اكون فهمت سوالك


----------



## عبدالسلام نصر (14 فبراير 2009)

قيمة الscale factor غير ثابتة كما ذكره اخونا هنالك معادلة خاصة به واحيانا تكون بالزيادة على حسب الzone واتجاه النقاط كبر القيم كلما كان في اتجاهx وتكاد تكون معدومة في اتجاه y


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (14 فبراير 2009)

Transformations" 








*Introduction* 
In our work, it may sometimes be necessary to transform a set of co-ordinates from one cartesian system to another. The following formulae may be used to transform a set of (e, n) co-ordinates into a set of (e', n') co-ordinates.
*Scale* 
A simple scale change, for example changing feet to metres or applying a meteorological scale factor, may be applied thus:​e' = k e
n' = k n
where e, n = original (old) co-ordinates: k = scale factor: e', n' = new co-ordinates​*Rotation* 
For a rotation of axis about an angle θ, which may be given or derived from known co-ordinates in both systems:​e' = e cos θ - n sin θ
n' = e sin θ + n cos θ
where e',n' = new co-ordinates: e, n = original co-ordinates: θ = angle of rotation​*Translation* 
For a change of origin by factors E and N:​e' = e + E
n' = n + N
where e',n' = new co-ordinates: e, n = original co-ordinates: E & N = shift factors​*Scale, Rotation and Translation* 
*If the transformation parameters are known* ​(i) e' = k (e cos θ) - k (n sin θ) + E
(ii) n' = k (e sin θ) + k (n cos θ) + N​These formulae work for all cases. 
If no scale factor is required, substitute k = 1.
If no rotation is needed then substitute θ = 0.
Similarly, if no Translations are required E & N = 0 as required.
*If the transformation parameters are NOT known* 
In this case, two points in each system must be known (preferably as far apart as possible).
The following parameters may be calculated:
Scale Factor​k = (Distance between 2 points in new system) / (Distance between 2 points in old system)​Rotation Angle​θ = (Bearing between 2 points in new system) - (Bearing between same 2 points in old system)​Translation
If (e, n) = 1 point in old co-ordinate system and (e', n') = same point in new system:​E = e' - k (e cos θ) + k (n sin θ)
N = n' - k (e sin θ) - k (n cos θ)​Further points may now be transformed by applying these parameters into the above formulae (i) and (ii).​


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (14 فبراير 2009)

الموضوع منقول من احدي الموقع للفائدة


----------



## abdolkadr (14 فبراير 2009)

نعم اخي العزيز يجب عليك ادخال factar secal في التوتال ستيشن

جزا الله خيرا كل الاخوة اللي ساهموا في الردود


----------



## د احمد بكر (14 فبراير 2009)

المساحة المستوية يتم تطبيقها علي مساحة لا تتجاوز 50 كيلو متر
حيث ان كروية الارض لا تؤثر بشكل كبير علي القياسات كما ان طبوغرافية الارض يكون 
تأثيرها اكبر من الكروية 
ملحوظة : اجهزة التوتال ستيشن بها خواص تصحيح كروية الارض حتي علي المسافات القصيرة
اما اذا كانت مساحة العمل اكبر من 50 كيلو متر استخدمنا في هذة الحالة المساحة 
الجيوديسية والافضل في هذه الحالة ان نبدأ بنقطتين او اكثر معلومتين الاحداثيات 
ثم نقفل الترافرس علي نقطتين او اكثر معلومتين الاحداثيات ونقوم نتصحيح الاحداثيات الداخلية 
وفي هذة الحالة تكون النقط الداخلية مصححة ومراعية كروية الارض
اشكر الاخ دفع الله علي مشاركاتة القيمة وارجو منة رفع الكتاب مصدر المشاركة السابقة
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## مجد ماجد (15 فبراير 2009)

جزاكم الله خير جميعا الاخ دفع الله والدكتور وعبدالقادر والاخ عبدالسلام
وطلب من الاخ دفع الله والدكتور
وهو شرح للمعادلات اللي عطانا اياها الاخ دفع الله او ترجمة مشاركتو 
الان انا ماعندي معطيات بس الاحداثيات الجيوديزية والمستوية للنقاط فهل يمكن استنتاج scal factor من الاحداثيات والمسافة بين النقاط
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## د احمد بكر (15 فبراير 2009)

اخي مجد ارجو منك تحديد ما تريدة بالضبط
اولا : عندك احداثيات الجي بي اس ما نوع الجي بي اس وما دقتة
اقصد هل جي بي اس مساحي تصل الدقة فية الي مليمترات ام جي بي اس استرشادي 
تصل دقتة من 3 الي 10 متر
ثانيا : كيف عرفت ان الخطا الناتج هو من كروية الارض؟؟؟
ثالثا وهو الاهم :هل النقط كلها يتم تحريكها بنفس المقدار في المسافة ام نقطة واحدة ؟؟
هل جربت الوقوف علي نقطة اخري وقمت بعمل اختبار للاحداثيات؟؟
هل الجهاز الذي تعمل عليه متاكد من قياساتة من حيث المسافة والاتجاة (معاير)ام لا ؟؟
هل انت متاكد من الاحداثيات النقطة المحتلة والنقطة الخلفية وكيف تاكدت من الاتجاة ؟؟
هناك اسئلة كثيرة اخي للاجابة علي سبب هذا الخطا
علي العموم هذا رقم تليفوني اذا لم تصل لحل 
020175513340
bakr5*************


----------



## مجد ماجد (15 فبراير 2009)

مشكور دكتور على الاهتمام 
على كل الموضوع ليه تفاصيل زيادة على مايبدو 
اتمنى ان نتراسل على الايـــمـــيــــل

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يمنع وضع وسائل الاتصال


----------



## د احمد بكر (15 فبراير 2009)

اخي مجد قد قمت بارسال بريد لك
بة عنوان بريدي للياهو والهوت ميل
للتواصل عبر ال******


----------



## السندباد المساحي (16 فبراير 2009)

عند انشاء شبكة من نقاط الثوابت الارضية بتقنية GPS فأن احداثيات كل نقطة تكون ثلاثية الابعاد لتحديد موقعها الفراغي علي سطح الارض 3-dimensional coordinates، وبعد ذلك يتم اسقاط هذه الاحداثيات الي احداثيات ثنائية الابعاد 2-dimensional coordinates ليمكن توقيعها علي الخريطة. ولاتمام عملية اسقاط الاحداثيات فلا بد من حساب معامل المقياس أو ما نطلق عليه scale factor (وهو غالبا رقم يكون قريب جدا من الواحد الصحيح: مثلا 0.999). وهذه القيمة تكون أحد نواتج output حسابات شبكة GPS واسقاطها. أي أن الجهة التي قامت بانشاء شبكة الثوابت الارضية لا بد أن تكون حسبت قيمة معامل المقياس ويجب أيضا أن تعطي هذه القيمة مع احداثيات النقاط لكافة عملاؤها. لذلك عليك التوجه للجهة التي أعطتك قيم احداثيات نقاط الربط لتحصل منهم علي قيمة معامل المقياس لهذه الشبكة. وهذه القيمة هي التي ستدخلها في جهاز total station حتي تضمن التوافق بين احداثيات GPS واحداثيات المحطة الشاملة.


----------



## مجد ماجد (16 فبراير 2009)

مشكورين جزاكم الله خير
الان اللي فهمتو من اخونا السندباد انو معامل المقياس يؤخذ من الجهة التي انشئت الثوابت اللي هي البلدية في حالتنا
ثم ادخال المعامل _اللي هو scal factor _ في التوتال.
لكن مسألة التوقيع بعد ذلك _اي بعد تعديل scal factor _ قد تعطي فروقات, لان التوتال اصبح معد للعمل على اساس احداثيات جيوديزية وليس مستوية
اي ان المسافات بين النقاط في الواقع تختلف عن المسافات في المخطط مما يعني ان (المهندس الاستشاري ما راح يستلم؟؟) 
افيدونا في حل هذه المشكلة الله يوفقكم.


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (16 فبراير 2009)

الشئ المتعارف عليه في المجال العملي في الطرق والكباري وغيرها من المشاريع الانشائية الكبيرة يتم تصميم نقاط التجكم فيها بجهاز gps وتسلم هذه النقاط الي الجهة المنفذة لتوقيع التفاضيل ولان اغلب الشركات المنفذة تقوم بتوقيع تفاضيل المشروع بجهاز total station هناك يظهر فرق بين احداثيات النقاط الموجودة في التصميم واحداثيات التي نقوم بقراءتها بجهاز total تترواح في مسافة كم حتي تصل 30سم ولجعل total يقراء الاحداثيات بنفس قيم التصميم ندخل في اعدادات الجهاز قمية مقدارها 0.999 تسمي factar scale 
في اجهزة لايكا في شاشة الاستعداد تجد ايقونة مكتوبة عليها scale عند الضغط عليها يكون هناك خيارين اما ادخال هذه القيمة يدويا او يقوم الجهاز بحسابها تلقائيا


----------



## مجد ماجد (18 فبراير 2009)

مشكورين بارك الله فيكم 
نرجو منكم المزيد من المعلومات حتى نتمكن من الالمام بهذة المشكلة من كل جوانبها
والله لا يضيعلكم تعب ومن فرج عن مسلم كربة فرج الله بها عنه كربة من كربات يوم القيامة


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (19 فبراير 2009)

الظاهر من مشكلتك وشرح ان factar غير ثابت بين النقاط ممايعني يوجد خطاء ما عند انشاء النقاط ( المعروف ان factar ثابت في حالة انشاء النقاط gps وعند توقيع نفس النقاط tatol وهو 0.999 )


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (19 فبراير 2009)

كيف تحسب factar الجديد :
من خلال النظر الي موضوعك 
يمكن ان تحسب foctar بين كل نقطتين كل علي حد وتدخلو في tatol ثم النقطتين التاليتين 
ويحسب علي النحو الاتي: 
المسافة بين النقطتين في النطام الجيودسي (تحسب الالة الحاسيبة) / المسافة بين النقطتين الماخوة tatol (تقراء في الحقل)
(/ علامة القسمة )


----------



## ساجدسامح (20 فبراير 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووورررررررر


----------



## مهندس الفلوجة (22 ديسمبر 2009)

اخي الكريم الموضوع بحاجة الى دراسة عميقة فعملية تحويل الاحداثيات من جي بي اس الى مستوية محلية تحتاج الى دراسة معمقة وفهم بالمراجع الجيودسية المستخدمة في عملية التحويل.


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (23 ديسمبر 2009)

اخى الكريم : احسب المسافه من الاحداثيات الموجودة لنقطتى الربط , وقس المسافه بين تلك النقطتين بالجهاز وقارن المسافتين والفرق هو الا scale factor ادخله فى جهازك واتوكل على الله واشتغل.


----------



## علي فؤاد (23 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم بالنسبة للسؤال فهو بواسطة البرنامج المكتبي لل جي بي اس يمكن تصدير ملف اكسل به الاحاثيات بالاضافة للا scal factor ثم اخذ متوسط للقيم الاسكايل فاكتور والعمل به علي التوتال او اخذ القيمة السائدة في المقع بدون متوسط


----------



## t-dams (26 ديسمبر 2009)

ملف اكسل لحساب al scale factor


----------



## surveyor_sayed (26 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا علي المجهود الرائع .. وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ahmadj5 (14 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووورررررررررر


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (15 مايو 2010)

شكرا وزادك الله من علمه


----------



## السماء الصافية25 (20 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## السماء الصافية25 (20 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عطية ابو الشيخ (20 مايو 2010)

الله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## tebsaid (20 مايو 2010)

أخي نطلب مثال مطبق على تحويل نقاط الجي بي س إلى x y z


----------



## BEBO81 (21 مايو 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## عزيز محمد الصغير (19 سبتمبر 2010)

نرجو شر مفصل لتصحيح الاحداثيات من g p s لاستخدامها فى التوتال و طرق التصحيح و كيفبة عمل الطرق


----------



## عزيز محمد الصغير (19 سبتمبر 2010)

عند عمل تصحيح على البرنامج المرفق مع ل g p s لايوجد اى فرق مع العلم عند استخدام التوتال يوجد فرق


----------



## hany_meselhey (19 سبتمبر 2010)

*جزا الله خيرا*


----------



## هانى زكريا احمد (20 سبتمبر 2010)

أرجوا تصفح مشاركتى التاليه
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t221425.html#post1841659


----------



## ابوسلامة (27 أكتوبر 2010)

من فضلكم أريد طريقه عمل ال gps وربطه بنقط معلومه مسبقا 
ولكم جزيل الشكر.


----------



## حمدي الخولي (27 أكتوبر 2010)

*اللهم اغفر للوالديك وارحمهما في الدنيا والآخرة ويدخلك الجنة من ابوابها الثمانية ياحي ياقيوم*​


----------



## حمدي الخولي (28 أكتوبر 2010)

يجب إدخال scale facto لجهاز التوتال مع ملاحظة إختلافه باختلاف مكان العمل و خاصة في المساحات الكبيرة


----------



## survey_1 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكورين على الجهود المبذولة .... و بالتوفيق اخواني


----------



## امين ناصر (18 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم انا عندي المسافه بواسطه 1200.36 gps وبواسطه التوتال استيشن في الطبيعه 1200 فيكون الحساب 1200.36+1200=1.0003فيكون هوال scal factorالذي يوضع في التوتال استيشن ولا العكس وهو 1200+1200.36=9997. وهذا هو الذي يوضع في التوتال استيشن وشكرا


----------



## هيثم بركات (23 ديسمبر 2010)

تحويل الاحد ثيات من جملة الى جملة عن طريق ثلاث نقاط من الجملة الأولى طريقة غير دقيقة وهي بدائية 
الطريقة الصحيحة باستخدام gps هي استخدام زوايا خط الطول وخط العرض الصادرة عن gps وتحويلها الى الجملة المطلوبة عن طريق معادلات التحويل المعروفة مع مراعات تحويلات وثوابت كل بلدة والأخطاء الناتجة عن دقة gps في كل منطقة وادخال ثابت الخطأ بواسطة برنامج بسيط


----------



## odwan (23 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عبدالرحمن الطعمة (24 ديسمبر 2010)

د احمد بكر قال:


> المساحة المستوية يتم تطبيقها علي مساحة لا تتجاوز 50 كيلو متر
> حيث ان كروية الارض لا تؤثر بشكل كبير علي القياسات كما ان طبوغرافية الارض يكون
> تأثيرها اكبر من الكروية
> ملحوظة : اجهزة التوتال ستيشن بها خواص تصحيح كروية الارض حتي علي المسافات القصيرة
> ...


 
الشكر لجميع الأخوة المشاركين في هذا الموضوع القيم و أخص بالشكر الدكتور أحمد بكر و أود سؤاله عن العلاقة الرياضية التي تثبت أن العمل ضمن مساحة 50 كم 2 يمكن فيها اهمال كروية الأرض و مشكور سلفاً


----------



## عصام والى (24 ديسمبر 2010)

هناك معادله لكى تعرف scal factor وهى معادله بتم فيها معالجه النقاط الماخوذه من الجبى اس


----------



## ahmadj5 (26 ديسمبر 2010)

يجب ادخال factar secal في التوتال ستيشن في المسافات الطويلة اما في منطقة عمل ضمن 150 متر فليس هناك داعي لذلك 

جزا الله الجميع كل خير


----------



## على صالح السيد (27 ديسمبر 2010)

اين روابط التحميل جزاكم الله خيرأ


----------



## حسام بوشكش (27 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الرجاء من الدكتور دفع الله حمدان عمل مثال توضيحى لاحداثيات مأخوزة بالجى بى اس وكيفية عمل scale factor وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## محمدنعمةالله (17 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا
هل هناك جدول يبين هذا الفرق عند كل منطقة من العالم
زادكم الله علما ونفعا


----------



## eng_sabba7 (6 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خير جميعا


----------



## تافكه (12 يونيو 2011)

يا اخوانى اكو طريقة اخرى وهية تحويل 6 درجة 0الاحداثيات) الى 3 درجة الفرق ما تبقى لاكن لازم من اول مشروع يعمل هاى الطريقة


----------



## ismailimc (12 يونيو 2011)

*( مَا يَلْفِظُ مِنْ قَوْلٍ إِلَّا لَدَيْهِ رَقِيبٌ عَتِيدٌ)*


----------



## arif osaman (14 يناير 2012)

*الاخ المهندس دفع الله حمدان هجو انت من السودان الخرطوم اليس كذالك اين نجدك *


----------



## ahmedpolla (19 مارس 2013)

شكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## hassan.algabry (19 مارس 2013)

الله المستعان


----------



## alfaki (25 مارس 2013)

الاخ دفع الله حمدان حجو .... والله احسنت الرد ^_^


----------



## ahmed_assem_gouda (17 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،

برنامج تصحيح الاخطاء والغاء كروية الارض و تحويلها الى أرض مستوية
هو عبارة عن شيت اكسيل بسيط 
موجود بداخله الشرح ويجب اتباع الشرح حتى لا يحدث خطا فى الاحداثيات
أتمنى ان يفيد كل من يبحث عن حل لهذه المشكلة 
ومستنى تجاربكم لتحويل الاحداثيات عليه .
من هنا
​[URL]https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=539660906070519&set=a.134767746559839.12676.100000798425936&type=1&theater
[/URL]
أو من هنا http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/eng370631/


----------



## علي سليم متولي (20 يونيو 2013)

مشكور لجميع الاخوة الاعزاء


----------



## احمد شواني (14 سبتمبر 2015)

جزا الله خيرا جرب الطريقة ولم ينجح معي مع الاسف


----------

